# a question regarding ethics wirth therapists......



## NextTimeAround

My mother told me that my sister went to a therapist for the first 3 sessions with her. By the end of the third session, the therapist let her know she would not be able to see her for a while (indefinitely) as she was scheduled for chemotherapy.

My mother and I agree that that was really low for that therapist not warn my sister about her upcoming long term AND planned unavailability while taking my sister's time and money. Not to mention, it's very painful to get a new therapist up to speed for them to reasonably be able to help you.

We notice that she is licenced by the state. Anyone else know of a situation like this?


----------



## Pooh Bear

NextTimeAround said:


> My mother told me that my sister went to a therapist for the first 3 sessions with her. By the end of the third session, the therapist let her know she would not be able to see her for a while (indefinitely) as she was scheduled for chemotherapy.
> 
> My mother and I agree that that was really low for that therapist not warn my sister about her upcoming long term AND planned unavailability while taking my sister's time and money. Not to mention, it's very painful to get a new therapist up to speed for them to reasonably be able to help you.
> 
> We notice that she is licenced by the state. Anyone else know of a situation like this?


No. I'm sorry your sister experienced that. It's possible though that the therapist was diagnosed with cancer and they just put her into chemotherapy. She may not have known. I would have some compassion for her rather than being so angry with her. The therapist is probably in a lot of pain. Was she able to recommend anyone?


----------



## Lone Shadow

We learned that my stepdad has stage-4 cancer on December 30th. He'll be starting chemo in another 7-10 days. We're looking at about 2.5 weeks from diagnosis to starting treatment. 

That said, it is very possible that the therapist started notifying her client base as soon as she became aware of the need for chemo.


----------



## BucksBunny

On an ethical basis a proper hand over would be to give a recommended list of other practitioner and offer to make an introduction meeting and if they click with full permission to hand over notes and bring up to speed when client/patient was clear where they wanted to go. Even a go away and think about cover that can do hand over sitting in on appointment (with permission). Understand we all get sick but patient care has to have that built in as a professional system. My 2 cent opinion continuities is so important in counselling it has to have fail safe written into it.

Not saying same but if I booked my car in garage with Joe and I phoned to find out if it was ready and they said Joe is sick I can’t have it well I would not be happy. Health care 1,000 times more if a garage can handle it so can care.

So that was shoddy work for sure and every right to question ask her for what I say is professional if she is still around a proper hand over with permission to another. I really hope this don’t knock your sister out of wanting to work on an issue. Things happen but she is first and it can be very delicate in therapy if not handled properly as far as I was taught.


----------



## James Horner

Relationships are an essential one for running family smoothly. At the same time, it is necessary to focus on avoiding unnecessary conflicts such as fights and anger. One can go through the testimonials of therapists and their services before fixing the appointments.

Santa Rosa Family And Marriage Counselors


----------

